# Eastman 10D vs Martin D16 ash??



## Dirtyredhat (Nov 17, 2013)

Good day...I am wondering folks' opinion about their choice for a bluegrass box:

1999 Martin D16 ash body ($1200) or

New Eastman e10d ($1000+ tax)


I am torn because of the good things I have heard about eastmans..I played one in London and it blew me away with its volume. 
I have not had a chance to play the martin yet. 

Is it really as simple as 'go with the martin'...?

its not a d18 and the e10d was awesome...I won't be able to have them in same room so a comparison is tough. 

Thanks for for the input. 

Cheers


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Personally I would choose the Martin, make sure you have a look at the Martin "15"'s either the J or D. They are all mahogany and really boom in a warm sorta way, especially the OOO size.

[video=youtube;AKOjWDTJ5Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKOjWDTJ5Ug[/video]

DW


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The Martin will always have a better resale value.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You might also want to look at Blueridge guitars. Some say they are very comparable to Martins. Below is a link to a comparison chart with some videos as well.

http://www.maurysmusic.com/blueridge_vs__martin

I've listened to a Martin D-28 and a Blueridge BR-160A and they sound very, very close. In a blindfold test, I don't think I could tell the difference.

- - - Updated - - -



rollingdam said:


> The Martin will always have a better resale value.


But you have to pay more to get that resale value. You'll also lose more because you paid more.


----------



## cwkane (Jan 8, 2012)

Eastman at the drop of a hat, I own 3 now, E10SS, E10D, AC322. Love them all and combined the cost still not that of a high end Martin. MHO, why pay for the headstock.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Just another opinion in favor of the Martin. I can't say anything about Eastman as I've never had one in my hands but I had a Blueridge BR-180 and couldn't in good conscience recommend the brand to anyone.


----------

